# Is it too late for me?



## Vonny (Apr 30, 2018)

I stopped playing after the Easter event in protest and now I?m getting anxiety knowing I?m missing out on events lol is it too late for me to collect all event items?


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

I wouldn't say so, the gyroid event recently started but I've found it easy enough to get all the gyroids needed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2018)

Agreed.  The gyroidite event is fairly easy to complete with a little patience.  I have all the clothing items already.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

Sounds like they're maybe finally givin yall some slack lol


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2018)

The gyroid event  is really easy! You should be able to complete it at this point!


----------



## Vonny (May 1, 2018)

So I came crying back. lol 

I noticed they added new fish and bugs but no new inventory slots :/ should I just sell my collection of Tuna and other very rare stuff?


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 1, 2018)

Vonny said:


> So I came crying back. lol
> 
> I noticed they added new fish and bugs but no new inventory slots :/ should I just sell my collection of Tuna and other very rare stuff?



No! Keep the rare fish and bugs as animals will ask for them and give you fortune cookies in return, if you want the regular items and clothing though. If you don't want your rare items then you can give them to Gulliver for animals and sweets that will help give points to an animal.


----------



## Vonny (May 1, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> No! Keep the rare fish and bugs as animals will ask for them and give you fortune cookies in return, if you want the regular items and clothing though. If you don't want your rare items then you can give them to Gulliver for animals and sweets that will help give points to an animal.



You mean when they ask for non specific fish/bugs? Or do they actually request them now?


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 1, 2018)

They ask for fish/bug and you can choose what to give them. But they also can ask for specific ones, like how they would ask for the same types. When they ask for specific ones, they don't ask for rare ones.


----------



## Vonny (May 1, 2018)

I’m sorry for asking so many questions.. but to clarify are the emporer butterflies and all the new creatures the same (level of rarity) as what tuna, koi, etc we’re?  So villagers will never request them but they can be given to them if they ask for a non specific fish or bug, correct?


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 1, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I’m sorry for asking so many questions.. but to clarify are the emporer butterflies and all the new creatures the same (level of rarity) as what tuna, koi, etc we’re?  So villagers will never request them but they can be given to them if they ask for a non specific fish or bug, correct?



That's correct.


----------



## PizzaHorse (May 2, 2018)

They give fortune cookies for the really rare stuff? Does that include the new perfect fruits?


----------



## Justin (May 2, 2018)

Great thing about the Fortune Cookies is that you can pretty much let go of any hope of collecting everything unless you're planning on dropping hundreds... so it makes missing other things less painful, haha.


----------

